# Post your Wildlife pictures here!



## Tommy123

Post them here guys:notworthy:


----------



## Ben W

Stone curlew!!


----------



## HABU




----------



## ginna




----------



## Tommy123

Wow, stunning pictures! :no1:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

herps first

common frog










common toad & toadlet

















common lizard female & male (juveniles)

















together for comparison


----------



## AshMashMash

Emma those pictures are AWESOME! Nice one! What good finds 

I took a few birdy pics the other day. Really not amazing, I need a nice zoom lens. My 18-55 doesn't really do it!


----------



## BecciBoo

Delemere Forest....


----------



## captaincaveman

sparrowhawk in my old back garden


----------



## buddah




----------



## Ben W

Another


----------



## grumpyoldtrout

Chaffinch










Spider on the top of the door










2 spiders with 1 hoverfly










Toady










Caterpillar










Hedgehog










Dragonfly, spent ages following this before it settled. lol


----------



## buddah

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Dragonfly, spent ages following this before it settled. lol


haha i know exactly what you mean ive spent ages in the past doing the same thing runing round a field like a right idiot chasing dragon flys.


----------



## shell2909

found this little ratty whilst out on a walk in Rounday park


----------



## Sweetcorn

Unarmed Stick Insect I found in the garden last year.


----------



## daftlassieEmma

thanks Ash  great photos people! captaincaveman those are brutal but brilliant! :no1:

birds:

mute swan



i know you're sick of seeing this wee guy but here's the suicidal tree sparrow



young (see the full red cap?) great-spotted woodpecker



male blackbird


----------



## daftlassieEmma

here's a couple of baby brown hares (leverets)


----------



## alan1

crap pic i know :blush:

leopard slug in my garden...


----------



## tokay

Pale tussock moth caterpillar








Fleshfly








Wren








Grey squirrel








Hoverfly








Golden ringed dragonfly








Millipede








Spider








Good ole Bumblebee 








Crab spider


----------



## Marcia

Wonderful pics :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

Some absolutely amazing pictures!

tokay - stunning pictures!


----------



## HABU




----------



## HABU




----------



## HABU

just thought i'd toss a couple in the pile... magnificent pics from folks!!:no1:


----------



## Ben W

pekin robin


----------



## cat001

Some of my wild critter pics!

Coot with babies








Moorhen
























Red Deer from the deer park..not exactly wild but still like the picture lol


----------



## lgscas0708




----------



## tokay

Tommy123 said:


> Some absolutely amazing pictures!
> 
> tokay - stunning pictures!


Thanks dude , i love getting out and about with my camera 
a few from turkey 08 
Jumping spider








Agama
















Dragonfly








Hermanns Tortoise








Gecko








Snipefly








Snake (not sure which species ) any help would be appreaciated :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

tokay said:


> Thanks dude , i love getting out and about with my camera
> a few from turkey 08
> Jumping spider
> image
> Agama
> image
> image
> Dragonfly
> image
> Hermanns Tortoise
> image
> Gecko
> image
> Snipefly
> image
> Snake (not sure which species ) any help would be appreaciated :2thumb:
> image


Another set of stunning pictures:mf_dribble: You must have an amazing camera!!: victory:


----------



## tokay

Awesome photography Cat001 :no1:


Tommy123 said:


> Another set of stunning pictures:mf_dribble: You must have an amazing camera!!: victory:


Cheers dude  as for the camera its a dinosaur lol its an Nikon D50


----------



## Tommy123

No good with all these makes etc. But I'm guessing it's one hell of a good camera :2thumb:


----------



## tokay

It was in its day but its now ancient lol but still does the job for me , when bits start falling off ill get a new nikon DSLR but really the lenses are more important than the camera body 
posted these before but heres few pics from Ecuador 09 
YouTube - redknee's Channel


----------



## repteen

female vapourer moth and some of her eggs


----------



## cat001

tokay said:


> Awesome photography Cat001 :no1:


Cheers!


----------



## t o k a y

cat001 you have some nice pics you deserve a :no1::lol2:


----------



## xvickyx

Some of mine from down the park :flrt:


----------



## xvickyx

repteen said:


> female vapourer moth and some of her eggs
> 
> image


So fluffy!!! :flrt:


----------



## FreakOonique

Some I have taken


----------



## snoopyfrench87

heres some of mine:


----------



## xvickyx

Couple more;


----------



## Tommy123

Some absolutely stunning pictures! :2thumb:


----------



## yasminj1996

Those Pictures Of The Flowers & The Ducks Are Amazing  :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

Bump


----------



## manda88

A few from when I went to the New Forest, the horses aren't wild as such but pish posh!


----------



## Ian Hall




----------



## Tommy123

Stunning pictures! I'l have to get some up, although I'm no good at photograpghy..


----------



## codyman70

here is yum yum,one of my female red headed agamas.


----------



## davidfitch

Some photos from arasaig last summer


----------



## Tommy123

Some BEAUTIFUL pictures! Keep them coming, when I get out, i'll get some


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Ohh Davidfitch, the spider looks a lot like a cave spider, i've ben after one of those for a while now! Trouble is they seem to live in the darkest deepest places. Great pictures guys :2thumb:


----------



## fergie




----------



## davidfitch

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ohh Davidfitch, the spider looks a lot like a cave spider, i've ben after one of those for a while now! Trouble is they seem to live in the darkest deepest places. Great pictures guys :2thumb:


We went in to a cave about 1/2 a mile from where we were staying and i counted at least 25 to 30 adult spiders and lots of egg sacs and babies. It as the first time i'd ever seen this kind never seen anyone get out of somewhere faster when i pointed them out to everyone i as with. Went back down later and got myself a pair and took some photos they are almost widow like. Unfortunately they didn't live very long though don't know what i did wrong. If your every up the west coast of scotland go to Prince Charlies cave near arasaig the walls were crawling with them from about 10 feet in!


----------



## Tommy123

Some stunning pictures fergie!


----------



## daftlassieEmma

i'm sure there's some way for me to merge these two but i cannae be foosted so use yer imaginations!

elephant hawk moth caterpillar:


----------



## Tommy123

Wow, there some stunning pictures! :2thumb:


----------



## fergie

Tommy123 said:


> Some stunning pictures fergie!


Cheers Tommy.



daftlassieEmma said:


> i'm sure there's some way for me to merge these two but i cannae be foosted so use yer imaginations!
> 
> elephant hawk moth caterpillar:
> 
> imageimage
> 
> [URL="http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs166.snc1/6211_1116867478883_1142854357_30317756_8242793_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs166.snc1/6211_1116867438882_1142854357_30317755_5186218_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


Nice pics Emma  That is quite a wee beastie!


----------



## fergie




----------



## vawn

*flora n fauna*


----------



## Tommy123

fergie said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Some more great pictures  



vawn said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Love the otter! Where abouts was that photo taken? :2thumb:


----------



## vawn

it's a grey seal, i took it in town when i was out shoppin, it was a nice day so idecided to take my camera 
doh, hang on, my pix that bad you can't tell what it is!!


----------



## Montage_Morphs




----------



## Montage_Morphs




----------



## diamondlil

Here's a fox that visited us yesterday afternoon


----------



## HABU




----------



## diamondlil

HABU said:


> image


sweet! Is that a ringeck?


----------



## Tommy123

Some awsome pictures, I so need to get a decent camera!


----------



## fergie

First Snowdrops of the year.


----------



## diamondlil

Here's some from a woodland walk last weekend


----------



## Testudo Man

fergie said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> First Snowdrops of the year.
> 
> image


 
Some cool shots there...Im finding it difficult to get any pics of Robins in my garden, there are at least 2, and Ive seen them gathering leaves an stuff for nest building, but they wont let me get near them for a photo...

I spotted a Squirrel yesterday, I had to sneak up slowly for these shots...I was still a good 12 to 15 feet from it though...You can see he spotted me in the 2nd pic, he was soon gone after this.


----------



## fantapants

HABU said:


> image


i am getting some of these soon! they are gawjuss!

nice pics people, unfortunatley my current camera is a bit crap but when i update it i will add some pics too.


----------



## Redhill Reptiles

A nice action shot of a mag pie i took


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA




----------



## tokay




----------



## fergie

Nice set of pics Tokay


----------



## tokay

cheers dude


----------



## fergie

Female Bullfinch



















This male wasn't playing ball at all.










Rocking Robin.



















Dunnock


----------



## tokay

Nice pics matey , love the bull finches. we get goldfinches in our garden but havnt seen them for a few weeks now :|


----------



## Nicola McKay

Common toad









Common frog









Seal


----------



## Tommy123

Some amazing pictures & animals!


----------



## diamondlil

Just some wildfowl from down the country park yesterday, Brent geese
















Shelduck
















Widgeon








Teal








Oh, and some catkins, Spring is springing!


----------



## feorag

Female Chaffinch










Pine Marten on the bird table at our holiday cottage










Dogfish - taken from a glass bottomed boat










Puffin










Basking shark












Two little red squirrels which I handreared from 2 weeks old and successfully released. From this










to this










to this 










And on release day










Stoat I handreared - from this:










To this


----------



## tokay

awesome pics feorag! seriously loving that stoat!


----------



## Brat

The little dude I rescued off one of our cats when he brought it in the house and spent 2 days chasing round the bedroom.. I finally caught him just before Muta did climbing up the curtain!


----------



## tokay

eveyone say awwwwwwwwwwww 
is that a vole?


----------



## Brat

tokay said:


> eveyone say awwwwwwwwwwww
> is that a vole?


I think so yeah - A bank vole maybe.
It was so cute, I wanted to keep it lol!


----------



## laurencea

bank voles tend to be a bit more 'ginger', but it could be. lovely little thing, glad it's getting a cuddle!


----------



## katwoodzy2k

*Borneo wildlife*

Took these pictures when i went to borneo last may... please excuse the quality :blush:
orangutang at the orangutang sanctuary (did manage to see one briefly in the rainforest)








stick insects








Rats!








lizard


----------



## katwoodzy2k

*More from borneo*

stag beetle i think








moth








macaques (she was sat right out side my hotel door .. and decided to run at me whenever i left)


----------



## Poddy

ginna said:


> image
> image
> image


wot is that top picture? ive been looking at it for ages and cant figure out wot it is.


----------



## Poddy

luv the red squirrels feorag. never see any of those near me. only grays.


----------



## feorag

tokay said:


> awesome pics feorag! seriously loving that stoat!


Thanks!! She truly was a gorgeous little critter and full of fun. Very like having a kitten actually. YouTube - Orphaned stoat - 8-9 wks - playing



Poddy said:


> luv the red squirrels feorag. never see any of those near me. only grays.


Yes, sadly they're few and far between nowadays. Need to be a bit further north than you to see any in the wild. Although there are some in Lancashire! It was an absolute pleasure and a privilege to successfully rear them and set them free - and they still come back to the garden every morning after 2 years, so that's even better! :2thumb:

For literally months after they'd gone I found hazelnuts hidden in boxes of tea bags, shelf corners etc and when I opened up my sun lounger which hangs on the wall in the utility room where they played most of the time, in August 8 months after they left here, about 8 hazelnuts fell out onto my patio! :flrt: I felt very sad when I saw them!


----------



## Crikeyitsjack

Water monitors found in park in the busy city of Bangkok in Thailand.


----------



## fergie

Dunnock




























Whin flowers



















Tree Creeper


----------



## Testudo Man

Just before I got a shot of a Heron yesterday...I came upon this Black rabbit!...note the normal coloured rabbit behind it too.


----------



## feorag

My little visiting woodmouse in the garden of our holiday cottage up near the Isle of Skye. I also had a visiting vole, so was never sure when they first appeared which one it was, but the photos of the vole are a bit more blurred than this. Hard to get close (for obvious reasons) and I just have a standard digi camera with a limited zoom.

He came out every morning from under the rhododendron bush to pick up the dropped bits from the nut net in the tree above, so I clipped the grass with my scissors and put out seeds, raisins and fruit for him. You can guage his size by the slice of apple in front of him.


----------



## laurencea

awwww, love the mouse... and the black rabbit. never seen a black rabbit in the wild, although i have heard stories.

excellent shots.


----------



## feorag

Well it could be a melanistic one, or (more likely) a pet that someone has either lost or released. It does look slightly different to a normal wild rabbit - actually it looks very like my rex rabbit


----------



## HABU

i love these kinds of threads...


----------



## Testudo Man

laurencea said:


> awwww, love the mouse... and the black rabbit. never seen a black rabbit in the wild, although i have heard stories.
> 
> excellent shots.


Ive seen black rabbits in Kent before, many years ago, and Ive heard of people talk about seeing them too...



feorag said:


> Well it could be a melanistic one, or (more likely) a pet that someone has either lost or released. It does look slightly different to a normal wild rabbit - actually it looks very like my rex rabbit


Like ive said above, Ive seen them before...but for the life of me, I cant think where...

This aint like those wild big cat stories though:whistling2:...That pic tells the truth...my young son was with me, he was well impressed with the black one :no1:


----------



## feorag

Well you get melanistic grey squirrels and melanistic pheasants etc etc, so I'm pretty sure you can get malanistic rabbits too!

And of course as it's a genetic condition, where you get one, you will eventually end up getting a lot more - especially with rabbits! :lol:


----------



## Shell195

Where I live there are many roundabouts and islands, In the spring they are full of rabbit colonies and one island in particular is always covered in black rabbits. By the time autumn is here the only rabbits remaining are normal ones and I often wonder why this is


----------



## sasandjo

Shell195 said:


> Where I live there are many roundabouts and islands, In the spring they are full of rabbit colonies and one island in particular is always covered in black rabbits. By the time autumn is here the only rabbits remaining are normal ones and I often wonder why this is


guessing the black rabbits are an easier target for predators...

not seen any black rabbits here but i know theres tons of them around forfar loch in scotland...

got plenty of ringneck parakeets and some kind of white egrets ??? here though


----------



## gothling

i'll put the gallery they're from as well... i need some much better equipment, a good macro, telephoto, ring flash, underwater housing lol!

and maybe a new camera, i love my nikon d40x but it's that tiny bit not quite as good as i'd like.

bugs:
Reptile Forums UK - gothling's Album: not my pets 1 










butterflys:
Reptile Forums UK - gothling's Album: not my pets 5










spiders and snails:
Reptile Forums UK - gothling's Album: not my pets 2


















reptile and frog:
Reptile Forums UK - gothling's Album: not my pets 3










other:
Reptile Forums UK - gothling's Album: not my pets 4


----------



## Tommy123

Some ABSOLUTELY stunning pictures so far


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nothing special, few snaps from the garden.


----------



## Tommy123

Some great shots(ish) Morgan! :lol2:
On a more serious note, they are some good captures


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ha thanks.

It's very hard to get shots, quickly spotted him through the patio door before work. Best I could get.


----------



## xvickyx

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nothing special, few snaps from the garden.
> 
> image
> 
> image


So cute, I love squirrels :flrt:


----------



## tuckerboy




----------



## [email protected]

buddah said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
awsume pics


----------



## Gaboon

captaincaveman said:


> sparrowhawk in my old back garden
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Great sequence! Sparrow hawks are incredible!! 



tokay said:


> Agama
> image
> image


Any idea what species that Agamid is?


----------



## Tommy123

bump for this


----------



## Shell195

Last year around the same time that Feorag had her stoat our sanctuary got a call from some people who had set fire to the old shed in their garden. This little stoat was the ony one that managed to get out. I cared for him until he went off to a wildlife centre for a soft release. He was a delightful little creature and very wild


----------



## kettykev

The Agama is a _Laudakia stellio_ Starred agama


----------



## Tommy123

Stunning little stoat!


----------



## carlo69

*hi*

just a few pics from last year




























these are from my trip to Virginia last year









































































Let me know what you think ,sorry about the bad photography skills:blush:


----------



## carlo69

*more pics*

her's a few more pics from virginia
tiny toad










caterpillar










bug










grasshopper










killdeer










large beetle










seagull










habitat


----------



## Tommy123

some real nice pics there


----------



## HABU

newts... red spotted. click to play videos my kingsnake: http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/9869/1003459.mp4


----------



## Tommy123

Really nice photos, Habu. I'll have to check out the video


----------



## HABU

tent caterpillars


----------



## HABU

AMERICAN BLACK KING... L.g. *****.


----------



## HABU

eastern fence lizard...


----------



## HABU

musk turtle... the fish weren't biting ... but the turtles were...:lol2:


----------



## NBLADE

little male robin that was out trying to impress the female


----------



## NBLADE

HABU said:


> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> musk turtle... the fish weren't biting ... but the turtles were...:lol2:


 
its a shame you can't send over some of those musk and box turtles, great little species lol 
the musk looks very unhappy to come out of the water, and those tent caterpillers look crazy, wouldn't want to run through that in the night :lol2:


----------



## HABU

raccoon tracks in camp.... damned thieving...:whistling2:











samuel l. jackson...


----------



## HABU

five lined skink... juvenile.


----------



## David A

Stargazer










Scorpionfish










Blue-spotted stingray










Giant frogfish


----------



## NBLADE

David A said:


> Stargazer
> 
> image
> 
> Scorpionfish
> 
> image
> 
> Blue-spotted stingray
> 
> image
> 
> Giant frogfish
> 
> image


 
great pics, that stargazer is one ugly fish lol


----------



## struvas




----------



## xvickyx

struvas said:


>


Wow fantastic photo, where was this taken?


----------



## struvas

Up in North Wales. We have a good population of them up here!


----------



## gothling

that is stunning photo!


----------



## David A

Absolutely stunning shot. :notworthy:


----------



## Testudo Man

Saw my 1st Stag beetle today...it was a male, and it was in flight, in my back garden...couldnt get a pic, but its just a matter of days before I do.


----------



## diamondlil

Little red mites rushing about in the sunshine!


----------



## KTedham

I have quite a few animal pics on my deviantart page, but not really as many of wildlife as I would like. 
It is something I want to do more of so I need to find my camera again and get out of the city again for a while I think. 

A snail and an optimistic spider in the garden shed door.









A Hoverfly









A Dronefly









Peacock Butterfly (?)









A Fledgling Blackbird


----------



## HABU

KTedham said:


> I have quite a few animal pics on my deviantart page, but not really as many of wildlife as I would like.
> It is something I want to do more of so I need to find my camera again and get out of the city again for a while I think.
> 
> A snail and an optimistic spider in the garden shed door.
> image
> 
> A Hoverfly
> image
> 
> A Dronefly
> image
> 
> Peacock Butterfly (?)
> image
> 
> A Fledgling Blackbird
> image


 
solid!

great pics!


wish mine were that quality!:no1:


----------



## KTedham

Thanks lots. :blush: Mine aren't as interesting as yours though. Mine are just mainly insects when it comes to wildlife.
It's my fiancé I have to thank for that for taking the time to teach me how to use the camera to it's full ability. He does a lot of photography so he was able to show me, although I still don't have a clue about different cameras and all that stuff. I just know how to use mine lol. 

I really like the ones you took of the web caterpillars and the turtle with the open mouth. We saw some web caterpillars on a walk in Acorn Banks on Saturday. They're cool, but kind of eerie at the same time.


----------



## weelad

damselfly 


















monkjack poo pic my dog scared it off lol










little newt 










unfortunately this place covered in litter/glass were :censor: holes have been camping


----------



## simooshy

From a while back, but two toads getting it on:
(Later saw three together :gasp::blush


----------



## spider_duck

I was just out in the garden and spotted a toad sat on the patio. I named him Algernon and took some pics before moving him to an area in the garden safe from the dog :flrt:


















Isn't he precious :flrt:


----------



## neep_neep

Here's a couple of shots I got in the last week or so:




























I don't have a DSLR so they aren't as good as they could have been with the right lenses etc.! But was a lovely experience


----------



## spider_duck

neep_neep said:


> image


I love the seals!

Florence:"Hey, pssst, Margaret, they're back again"

Margaret:*pops up* "Say whaaaaaaaat?"

:lol2:


----------



## gazz

Testudo Man said:


> Just before I got a shot of a Heron yesterday...I came upon this Black rabbit!...note the normal coloured rabbit behind it too.


Oh no!, Black Rabbit of Inle, *DEATH! DEATH!*. He's come to take the brown rabbit :gasp:.


----------



## feorag

My cats found this in my garden last year. Quite strange really cos our garden fence is totally solid and sunk at least 4" into the soil cos of the cat proofing!

Kinda gorgeous isn't he?


----------



## tomwilson

had some walks in the woods recently heres some pics








































































enjoy : victory:


----------



## stuarto69

Some pictures taken yesterday of a Duck and her Ducklings enjoying the sun and the Duck pond outside our house.


----------



## pirez

You have a pond on your doorstep, i'm jealous!


----------



## Testudo Man

I nearly trod on a beautiful grass snake today, it was basking on a lawn, i went through a gate and went to walk on the lawn, then just looked down an saw it in time, so stepped sideways...I grabbed my phone out of my pocket to get a shot, but the snake shot off too quick:bash:


----------



## Angi

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/166/5/2/Hide_n_seek_damselfly_by_AngiNelson.jpg


----------



## Angi




----------



## Angi




----------



## Saber

These pictures are awesome. I love the power of the colours in each of them. Nature is so beautiful and the strength of the natural colours in birds, reptiles and insects, well its all so amazing. I spend a lot of time with squirrels. I will have to find some of my squirrel pictures. I love to see them everyday. I dont think they live long in the wild though cos they seem to come for about two years max if you are lucky. I had two mummy squirrels who must have reached 2.5 or 3 years max. They are amazing and quite worldly cos they also have protected their youngsters the best they can.


----------



## feorag

I agree lovely colours and fabulous photographs! :2thumb:

Saber are your squirrels red or grey? Just curious! I think the average life expectancy of both reds and greys in the wild is 2-3 years sadly.

Early this year we lost one of our handreared captive greys at work and he was 6 year old, our other one is coming up 6 and still going strong so far! *fingers crossed*


----------



## fergie

Grasshopper


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Angi those are stunning :notworthy:


----------



## feorag

While outside taking some photos of the fledgling blackbird who is living in my garden until he can properly fly away, I photographed one of these on my Hypericum bush and another on my pear tree

Anyone tell me what they are, cos I haven't a clue! :blush: And I'm sick of trawling butterfly and moth sites trying to find out!


----------



## Woodsman

feorag said:


> While outside taking some photos of the fledgling blackbird who is living in my garden until he can properly fly away, I photographed one of these on my Hypericum bush and another on my pear tree
> 
> Anyone tell me what they are, cos I haven't a clue! :blush: And I'm sick of trawling butterfly and moth sites trying to find out!
> 
> image
> 
> image


This is a Magpie moth _Abraxas grossulariata_ still a fairly common species,although much declined in recent years.


----------



## feorag

Thank you! :2thumb:

I kinda thought it was a moth (you'll gather I'm no expert :lol but just couldn't find it on the 'net.

'Tis a pretty little critter though, isn't it?


----------



## feorag

You aren't Woodsman who posts on the Springwatch/Autumnwatch sites are you?


----------



## Woodsman

feorag said:


> You aren't Woodsman who posts on the Springwatch/Autumnwatch sites are you?


Not me! can't stand Springwatch/Autumnwatch.


----------



## feorag

Just a coincidence then!

I posted a lot on the boards last Springwatch (haven't watched it since) and there was someone using that name, so just wondered.


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf

*Taken on a day out last year down in the South of England *

View attachment 15137
View attachment 15138​


----------



## jamesthornton




----------



## HABU




----------



## MrGaz

will add some in a min


----------



## April Taylor

thank you for improving my day with this thread! :no1: Such stunning photos! 

I tried to add a couple of my own , which are no where near the quality of some on here, but photobucket is being naff again!


----------



## Testudo Man

Angi said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hi Angi...its always a pleasure to see some of your fantastic work, very nice photos here: victory:


----------



## spider_duck

Had a day out in the garden yesterday, and I thought I'd share some pictures that I took (please bear in mind, I am TERRIBLE at taking pictures!)

I saw a woodlouse give birth...if giving birth means that a load of babies burst out of its stomach! 









I also found a load of what I believe to be sparrow bones, as well as an unidentified vertabrae and rib from a larger animal. God knows how they got there, I've never seen a dead animal next to the patio :lol2:









And a random picture of the dog, purely because I'm quite proud of it. Not fantastic by anybodys standards, but at least it means I'm starting to get better with the camera lol. Small victory for me!


----------



## simooshy

spider_duck said:


> Had a day out in the garden yesterday, and I thought I'd share some pictures that I took (please bear in mind, I am TERRIBLE at taking pictures!)
> 
> I saw a woodlouse give birth...if giving birth means that a load of babies burst out of its stomach!
> image
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d17/iluffdrear/spencer251.jpg


LOOOOL! Yummy. I once had a spider give birth on my hand.... (although I can't remember whether they were live or eggs... eggs I think :blush


----------



## fergie

Young Greenfinch










Hoverfly










Thistle



















Irish wildflower


----------



## Testudo Man

Male Banded Demoiselle...










Female...










Mating shot...










Broad bodied chaser...


----------



## simooshy

Testudo Man said:


> Male Banded Demoiselle...
> 
> image
> 
> Female...
> 
> image
> 
> Mating shot...
> 
> image
> 
> Broad bodied chaser...
> 
> image
> 
> image


:gasp: Have seen a demoiselle in passing, thought it was an amazing colour! Great pics!


----------



## fergie

Testudo Man said:


> Male Banded Demoiselle...
> 
> image
> 
> Female...
> 
> image
> 
> Mating shot...
> 
> image
> 
> Broad bodied chaser...
> 
> image
> 
> image


Excellent shots T.T. : victory:


----------



## Mrjingles

*Heres a bee from today =]*


----------



## Mrjingles

*Crop*


----------



## Testudo Man

simooshy said:


> :gasp: Have seen a demoiselle in passing, thought it was an amazing colour! Great pics!


Thanks for that...You dont seem to see these that often, but i know a short stretch of the river near me, which has quite a few of these beauties...Although, the females are out numbered by the males, so i was lucky to get some mating shots in...



fergie said:


> Excellent shots T.T. : victory:


Cheers mate(you should see the full size jpeg files) they look way better...:whistling2:

I just wish I could have got some shots of the Kingfisher's:whip: they were flying up an down the river bank, with reversed fish in their beaks, so they must have been feeding their young?...Id love to get some shots, but they are so elusive.


----------



## diamondlil

Something amazing for me today, even though this is bitter-sweet, my first ever adder! Unfortunately dead on the side of the estuary, but now I know I've been looking in the right places!


----------



## keenan

not mine but what a friend from the states took


----------



## Testudo Man

diamondlil said:


> Something amazing for me today, even though this is bitter-sweet, my first ever adder! Unfortunately dead on the side of the estuary, but now I know I've been looking in the right places!
> image
> image
> image


Thats a shame about the Adder...

It looks like it was a female too?


----------



## HABU

oh i could post road kill... i have many pics of road kill... i just didn't want to offend anyone... it's terrible here... the carnage on every road...

we should have a road kill thread...:whistling2:


----------



## raf113

great pics dude


----------



## diamondlil

Testudo Man said:


> Thats a shame about the Adder...
> 
> It looks like it was a female too?


The intact skin was definately a light brown background rather than grey, so I'm guessing female, and a good size as the portion left was 2' long. Hopefully she'd at least produced young before she died.


----------



## Testudo Man

diamondlil said:


> The intact skin was definately a light brown background rather than grey, so I'm guessing female, and a good size as the portion left was 2' long. Hopefully she'd at least produced young before she died.


Heres hoping she did her bit(produced young) before dying...

A couple of pics from me, of a female Adder I found, on only the 3rd time I had ever searched for snakes...These pics were taken approx 3 months ago.


----------



## Mrjingles

*Few from Yorkshire Wildlife Park =]*


----------



## simooshy

Aw, I love lemurs! :flrt:


----------



## simondeej

The pic is a bit blurred sorry, found this little guy in our garden....


----------

